# Simple and Inexpensive 'Floating Teacups' for Alice in Wonderland or Fortune Telling



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

When I saw a friend's tea cup bird feeders, I immediately recognized their Halloween potential. I can readily imagine a bunch of these elevated at different heights surrounding a tea party or fortune teller or ...? The idea would work for candles too, Use your imagination. The link below is the tutorial she used. Hope the information proves useful:

The Ladybug's Garden Tutorial


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That would be cool to suspend them from fishing line and make "Flying Crank Teacups",


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

you could also put these on top of clear acrylic dowel type rods--to give the floating illusion. I have some of those dowels, but I got them at a belly dance place to insert into dance wings--not sure where else you would buy them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG! I want bird feeders like those! Oh wait, they'd really be squirrel feeders for us, so maybe not. Maybe I could use them as a planter for some annuals like impatiens or begonias for color here & there instead. Paint the pipe green to blend in with any foliage & you'd be done! What a great, cheap idea! 

The pipe painted black would just disappear at night & it looks like you could even easily hang them with fishing line too.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

flying crank teacups would be very cool! A whole Alice In Wonderland theme would awesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks blue frog...great idea!


----------

